# Nunca voy a olvidarte / I will never forget you



## Fye

Quisiera saber como se dice "nunca voy a olvidarte" en japones..

I want to know how to say "I'm never going to forget you" in japanese (sorry for the title.. I exxpressed wrong ^.^)

Muchas gracias

Bye


----------



## notnotchris

あなたのことをいつまでも忘れません
anata no koto o itsu made mo wasuremasen

That's the regular polite form. If you want to be more intimate/informal, use this one:
君のことをいつまでも忘れない
kimi no koto o itsu made mo wasurenai


----------



## Musical Chairs

Or instead of "istumademo" you can say "zetai".

"zetai" has an imperative connotation to it like "must" and "never" do, but it can be used in other contexts too. It means that you're very sure of yourself.


----------



## notnotchris

Zettai does sound more natural actually, thanks Musical Chairs. By the way, how about kitto? That's what first came to my mind.

In case Fye wants to copy paste,

あなたのことを絶対忘れません
anata no koto o zettai wasuremasen

That's the regular polite form. If you want to be more intimate/informal, use this one:
君のことを絶対忘れない
kimi no koto o zettai wasurenai


----------



## Uebersetzer

I'd rather say "Anata no koto wo kesshite wasuremasen" (あなたのことを決して忘れません）。
絶対 means "definitely" and I believe "kesshite" (never) fits better.

Un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## Musical Chairs

Yea, "zetai" makes it sound a little funny (like you're obligated never to forget or something). But it does mean (definitely) "never" too.


----------



## RobertoDole

notnotchris said:


> If you want to be more intimate/informal, use this one:
> 君のことを絶対忘れない
> kimi no koto o zettai wasurenai


Isn't kimi only used when talking to women?  what if fye is into guys and (s)he wants to be more intimate/informal?


----------



## Uebersetzer

Still about the "kimi" thingy, I think it has a slight "cocky" connotation and shouldn't be used just all the time. I believe "anata" is more neutral, even though it cannot be used with your superiors...
My view of "kimi" is a word used by the boss when addressing his employee or something really rude...
"you" is something tricky to say in Japanese...If one doesn't want to sound arrogant it would be wise to say "～san no koto wo zettai  wasuremasen"


----------



## unprimesuspect

Uebersetzer said:


> Still about the "kimi" thingy, I think it has a slight "cocky" connotation and shouldn't be used just all the time...My view of "kimi" is a word used by the boss when addressing his employee or something really rude...



Kimi isn't rude on its own. It depends on the situation. If a boss says to his subordinate: 

「ちょっと、君。」

I think that's really rude. Or at least I'd feel "Hey, I have a name you know." But if a boy tells to his girlfriend (continuing with my trend towards mush ): 


「君は僕にとって、とても大切な人なんだ。」

Then that's really romantic and not rude at all. So it all depends on who is talking to whom.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Fye said:


> Quisiera saber como se dice "nunca voy a olvidarte" en japones..
> 
> I want to know how to say "I'm never going to forget you" in japanese (sorry for the title.. I exxpressed wrong ^.^)
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Bye


 
Paying attention to "te" in Spanish, 君のことは　けっして　わすれない。

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------

